# How much water?



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

Charlie is now five months old, and about 20lb. How much water should he be taking in daily? Some days I can't keep the water bowl filled, and some days he does not touch it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think that water intake is one of those things that should be pretty much self-regulating in dogs. So many different factors can influence how thirsty Charlie feels. Just make sure he always has plenty of fresh water, and he'll take it from there. 

I don't believe that water should ever be restricted for any reason... certainly not as a house training aid. I've seen kidney failure up close and personal, in both dogs and humans. The kidneys need water in order to perform their function properly. Without water, before very long, you die. Kidneys are called "vital organs" for a good reason! 

_p.s. If you feel like Charlie should be drinking more water, you can always give him about 8 ounces or so spiked with a small amount of low sodium chicken broth._

Water is the elixir of life!! ;D ;D Willie is like Charlie. He has some thirsty days, and some not very thirsty days.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ditto mswhipple. Savannah has some thirsty days and some not-thirsty days.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok, good. thanks


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby is quite the water drinker especially at play. When at the dog park, I have to carry a small bowl and water bottle. She will go through 2 bottles easily at the park. 

The other time I see her drink a lot is when she wakes from a nap. She seems like she can't get enough water.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Agree with Mswhipple. Also, restricting water could lead to over drinking when water is around for fear of not getting any more.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My Ruby is in heat , a very thirsty girl about 3 bowlfuls a day at the moment.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

your pup knows how to regulate water intake - in the field the first thing I pack is water - offer it to PIKE wether or not I know he needs it - a dehydrated pup will drop in a heart beat - if you are the only source - always give the pup a chance to drink - !!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Clean fresh water is life and blood and delivers all foods better

dehydration is death
some cases

DRINK UP

Water is such a gift many miss


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

since my first post, he has been drinking about 64oz daily.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

bjm442, are you sure you are feeding Charlie enough? Maybe he's hungry and is trying to fill up his belly. 

If you are really worried about his water consumption, it really doesn't cost that much to have his Vet do some bloodwork. A metabolic panel or CBC would reveal if anything is amiss. But I still maintain that the last thing you should do is restrict his water. When in doubt, go to the Vet.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> bjm442, are you sure you are feeding Charlie enough? Maybe he's hungry and is trying to fill up his belly.


I was going to ask the same thing. At 5 months, 20lbs seems quite small? Ours was 40lbs at 5 months, and came to us at 9 weeks weighing 15lbs.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Buy your Vizsla one of these,then she can help herself.. ;D


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

Charlie was born 10/20/12.. today he is 24lb and about 17, 18" tall. I feed him about 3 cups of food a day. We walk about 1 to 1 1/2 miles in morning and about 1 to 1 1/2 miles a night. He has access to water when he is not in the crate. He is more of a couch potato, I try to get him to run outside but does not care too.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh this makes me weep -- our boy is SO GIANT! My V was born on 10/8/12 and he is 50 lbs at 6 months. We were feeding him about 4 cups of food / day per bag suggestions, but now... less. Wilson gets tons of exercise -- about 3 miles in the morning, 30 minutes during the day, 3-5 miles at night or play time with other dogs. He's definitely not a couch potato.


----------



## Kamikaze6rr (Jul 22, 2012)

Bella has never been much of a water drinker. I would feed her kibble in the beginning as a pup and she would drink alot of water once a day. Then i swithed to raw and she almost never drinks water unless we go out and do some serious running. Strange but i cannot force the dog to drink and her pee is clear.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

There's much more available water in raw food than kibble, hence the need for her to drink less. She should still have as much cold, fresh water available to her as she wants.


----------

